# Umstieg auf ~modulares X - Fragen, Probleme, ... hier posten

## slick

So, die Ankündigung ist raus -> Modular X has been unmasked 

Der englische Migrationsleitfaden ist hier zu finden -> http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/x/x11/modular-x-howto.xml

Dieser Thread soll umstiegswilligen ~ARCH-Freunden eine Plattform bieten, da sonst schnell wieder dutzende Threads hierzu auftauchen.Last edited by slick on Wed Apr 19, 2006 2:57 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Mr_Maniac

Nun... Das einzige Problem, dass ich habe/hatte hängt mit dem Maustreiber zusammen.

1. Obwohl ich in der xorg.conf eindeutig übergebe, dass meine Maus sieben Buttons hat, erkennt und nutzt der Treiber immer elf Buttons.

2. Es kam vor (und kommt unter XGL immer noch vor), dass die Seiten-Tasten (Vor- und zurück in manchen Browsern) nicht richtig angesprochen wurden.

Xev meldete, dass die Daumen-Taste die Taste 49 sei und die Taste am kleinen Finger wurde erst gar nicht erkannt...

Ansonsten läuft das Modulare X so stabil wie der Vorgänger. Sogar XGL läuft sehr stabil  :Wink: 

EDIT:

@manuels (um den Thread nicht unnötig mit "Offtopic"-Posts aufzublähen):

1. Linke Maustaste

2. Mittlere Maustaste (Rad)

3. Rechte Maustaste

4. Rad rauf

5. Rad runter

6. Daumen-Taste

7. Taste beim kleinen Finger

----------

## manuels

 *Mr_Maniac wrote:*   

> [...]meine Maus sieben Buttons hat, erkennt und nutzt der Treiber immer elf Buttons.

 

Ein bisschen Offtopic, aber wieviele Maustasten hast du?  :Shocked:  ich bin mit 3 schon bedient   :Embarassed: 

----------

## firefly

Mr_Maniac: wer sagt das die mous 11 buttons hat ??

wenn du es über 

```
xmodmap -pp
```

 dann probier mal mit 

```
xinput list <xorg identifier der mouse>
```

(xinput ist im paket xinput enthalten  :Wink: )

----------

## franzf

Ich wollte, nach dem emerge xorg-x11 testen, ob jetzt mein xdm klappt. Gesagt getan -> 

```
/etc/init.d/xdm start

XDM startet...

ERROR ERROR; HILFE ^^

Kein /usr/bin/xdm gefunden
```

oder so in der Art  :Wink: 

Also schnell emerge -s xdm -> XDM ist nüsch installiert :/

```
emerge -p virtual/x11 | grep -i xdm
```

 zeigt, dass xdm hier als Abhängigkeit installiert werden soll.

Nun steht in dem HowTo, dass der Wunsch, virtual/x11 nachinstallieren zu wollen auf die nicht vollständige Einbindung in Portage zurück zu führen ist -> Workaround.

Nun frag ich mich was zu tun ist, liegt doch virtual/x11 in Version 7 vor...

Soll ich jetzt böse sein und ein

```
emerge virtual/x11
```

machen?

Bitte Hilfe  :Wink: 

Thx Franz

----------

## firefly

ich denke der gedanke beim modularen x11 ist ja, das nur die benötigsten pakete installiert werden.

Und da xdm nicht zu den wichtigen paketen gehört(meiner Meinung nach) wird halt xdm nicht mit installiert bei 

```
emerge xorg-x11
```

am besten du machst einfach ein 

```
emerge xdm
```

und dann sollte es passen  :Wink: 

----------

## franzf

Danke, aber ich glaub des hat sich erledigt  :Wink: 

Einiges an Modular-X-Kram wird jetz als Abhängigkeit vom KDM nachgezogen ^^, welchen ich grad merge.

xdm hab ich eh direkt installiert, als ich gemerkt hab dass der nicht da ist. Ich denk dass jetzt alles i.O. ist  :Smile: 

Thx trotzdem

Franz

[edit am Rande  :Smile: ]

Deine Signatur sollte doch wohl besser lauten:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  Ein Ring, sie zu knechten, sie alle zu finden, 
> 
>  Ins Dunkel zu treiben und ewig zu binden 
> ...

 

hrhrhr

[/edit]

----------

## ro

also ich kann keine gtk-programme mehr starten. firefox, xchat-2 etc. melden zB (im Fall von Firefox) *Quote:*   

> The program 'Gecko' received an X Window System error.
> 
> This probably reflects a bug in the program.
> 
> The error was 'BadRequest (invalid request code or no such operation)'.
> ...

   :Sad: 

----------

## Dr. Arbeitslos

right. nach 'nem rebuild gehts aber wieder (jedenfalls xqf)

edit: xorg-server update kam heut dazuLast edited by Dr. Arbeitslos on Fri Mar 24, 2006 8:53 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## misterjack

yeah, da ist doch ist doch glatt mein package.unmask von 390 auf 95 Zeilen geschrumpft  :Very Happy: 

zum thema maustasten: leider musste ich wegen gnome-2.14 von evdev zum mouse Protokoll wechseln und habe auch 11 tasten  :Wink:  mich stört es aber nicht weiter, nur meine 8. taste der mx500 geht leider nicht mehr

@Mr_Maniac, kannst ja alternativ evdev ausprobieren, um alle tasten zum funktionieren zu bewegen  :Wink:  ein bissel was kann man dazu hier nachlesen. btw,  mit evdev hatte ich angeblich 32 tasten  :Wink: 

----------

## Finswimmer

Hi!

Meine Nvidia GeForce2 Ti macht unter Xorg7 erhebliche Probleme. Soll heißen, ich kann kein startx durchführen.

```
(II) LoadModule: "nv"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/nv_drv.so

dlopen: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/nv_drv.so: undefined symbol: vgaHWInit

(EE) Failed to load /usr/lib/xorg/modules/nv_drv.so

(II) UnloadModule: "nv"

(EE) Failed to load module "nv" (loader failed, 7)

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"
```

Und dann am Ende dementsprechend:

```
(EE) No drivers available.

Fatal server error:

no screens found
```

Das war also mit den nv Treibern, und mit nvidia geht erst recht nichts...

Hat jmd eine Idee?

Für ausführlichere Infos: 

Bug in bugs.gentoo.org

Danke

Tobi

----------

## ro

Fehler hab ich behoben. -> Hab einfach compositeproto 0.2.2 und fixexproto 3.0.2.

Aber Xgl kann ich nicht starten weil ich Xgl nicht als command hab...hab zwar alles wie im wiki gemacht aber ...  :Sad: 

----------

## hurra

So, hab vorhin gerade geupdatet, System läuft jetzt auch wieder.

Nur jetzt hab ich ein Problem, nvidia-settings geht nicht mehr richtig:

Es startet zwar noch, doch sobald ich auf "cursor shadow" "xserver video" "xserver color correction" gehe stürzt nvidia-settings ab:

 *Quote:*   

> The program 'nvidia-settings' received an X Window System error.
> 
> This probably reflects a bug in the program.
> 
> The error was 'BadRequest (invalid request code or no such operation)'.
> ...

 

Weiß jemand Rat?

Gruß

Cu hurra

----------

## Dr. Arbeitslos

x11-base/xorg-server

      Latest version available: 1.0.2-r1

ist seit heut morgen in portage. also eventuell nochmal syncen und emerge xorg-server. dann gehen auch die gtk-apps

----------

## ro

emerge doch mal compositeproto 0.2.2 und fixexproto 3.0.2.

Machs übers Overlay: kopiere einfach die ebuilds der aktuellen versionen (nur andere versionsnamen im dateinamen), mach die digest und emerge.

----------

## smg

 *ro wrote:*   

> also ich kann keine gtk-programme mehr starten. firefox, xchat-2 etc. melden zB (im Fall von Firefox) *Quote:*   The program 'Gecko' received an X Window System error.
> 
> This probably reflects a bug in the program.
> 
> The error was 'BadRequest (invalid request code or no such operation)'.
> ...

 

mach mal composite aus in der xorg.conf

----------

## Tinitus

Hallo,

bei mir will er -obwohl ich nach dem Howto vorgegangen bin- den alten xorg installieren

emerge --verbose --pretend xorg-x11

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild  N    ] x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r6  -3dfx -3dnow +bitmap-fonts -cjk -debug -dlloader -dmx +doc -font-server -insecure-drivers +ipv6 -minimal +mmx +nls -nocxx +opengl +pam -sdk +sse -static +truetype-fonts +type1-fonts (-uclibc) +xprint +xv

Was mache ich falsch?

G. R.

Edit: gefunden die packagee Liste ist nicht komplett!  :Wink: 

----------

## Tinitus

Achtung:

emerge läuft ...aber fast jedes Digest ist falsch!!

G. R.

----------

## UncleOwen

 *Tinitus wrote:*   

> Achtung:
> 
> emerge läuft ...aber fast jedes Digest ist falsch!!
> 
> G. R.

 

Nicht wirklich.

----------

## Tinitus

 *UncleOwen wrote:*   

>  *Tinitus wrote:*   Achtung:
> 
> emerge läuft ...aber fast jedes Digest ist falsch!!
> 
> G. R. 
> ...

 

habe vor  20 min ein sync gemacht. Von 108 Paketen schon ca. 20 digest erstellen lassen. ...noch ca. 70 Pakete stehen aus.

G. R.

----------

## amne

New installs of modular X and GTK apps failing

Sprich: bei BadRequest-Errors (ich nehme an so wie von ro beschrieben) einfach einmal xorg-server 1.0.2-r1 installieren.

----------

## Gucky_der_Mausbiber

Also ich würde gerne mein System neuinstallieren und dabei gleich auf den modularen X-Server und XGL aufbauen, deswegen kann ich auch mit dem HowTo nicht allzuviel anfangen.

Naja, ich denke mir das jetzt so, ich kopiere mir die package.keywords-Liste vom HowTo, füge da noch ein "x11-base/xorg-x11 ~amd64" hinzu (das fehlt komischerweise in der package.keywords vom HowTo) und installiere dann einfach mein Syste wie gewohnt oder?

Muss ich da irgendwas beachten? An Besonderheiten?

----------

## UncleOwen

 *Gucky_der_Mausbiber wrote:*   

> füge da noch ein "x11-base/xorg-x11 ~amd64" hinzu

 

Das brauchst Du nichtmal, alle noetigen Pakete werden auch so installiert. Ansonsten muesste das genau so gehen, ja.

----------

## Gucky_der_Mausbiber

ne, wenn ich das weglasse, dann will er weiterhin den "alten" xserver installieren. Hatte es ja erstmal ohne versucht.

----------

## derflo

@Gucky_der_Mausbiber

Genau so habe ich es auch gemacht, man muss xorg-x11 noch extra in die package.keywords eintragen, dazu noch mesa und noch was,, aber das sagt dir emerge schon, aber nach den 3 sachen in die keywords, und dann emerge xorg-x11 und läuft wie geschmiert.

Denk daran das du die Treiber in der make.conf setzt

----------

## smg

```
[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-elographics-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/xproto-7.0.4)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-misc/util-macros-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/inputproto-1.3.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/kbproto-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libX11-1.0.0-r2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/xextproto-7.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/bigreqsproto-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXau-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/xf86bigfontproto-1.1.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXdmcp-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/xcmiscproto-1.1.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/xtrans-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXext-1.0.0-r1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXxf86misc-1.0.0-r1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/xf86miscproto-0.9.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/liblbxutil-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXrender-0.9.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/renderproto-0.9.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libxkbfile-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/xkbcomp-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/damageproto-1.0.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/resourceproto-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXres-1.0.0-r1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/xf86dgaproto-2.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/videoproto-2.2.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/fixesproto-4.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-base/xorg-server-1.0.2-r1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXt-1.0.0-r1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libICE-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libSM-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXpm-3.5.4.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/printproto-1.0.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXp-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXaw-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXmu-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/trapproto-3.4.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/recordproto-1.13.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXtst-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/xineramaproto-1.1.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/rgb-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/dmxproto-2.2.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/iceauth-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/fontsproto-2.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking media-fonts/font-adobe-75dpi-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/mkfontscale-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libfontenc-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking media-fonts/encodings-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking media-fonts/font-util-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-glint-1.0.1.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking media-fonts/font-bitstream-type1-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-fbdev-0.1.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-i740-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXcursor-1.1.5.2-r1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-6.5.7.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-mga-1.2.1.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-sis-0.8.1.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXinerama-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-acecad-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-spaceorb-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-voodoo-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-palmax-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-joystick-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-elo2300-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-jamstudio-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-i128-1.1.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-vmware-10.12.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-neomagic-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-citron-2.1.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-s3-0.3.5.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/xhost-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-base/xorg-x11-7.0-r1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXxf86dga-1.0.0-r1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-void-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-digitaledge-1.0.1.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-savage-2.0.2.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-siliconmotion-1.3.1.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-rendition-4.0.1.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-fpit-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-summa-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-vmmouse-12.3.1.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-cyrix-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking media-fonts/font-bh-ttf-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/setxkbmap-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-s3virge-1.8.6.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-trident-1.0.1.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-v4l-0.0.1.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-vesa-1.0.1.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-tga-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXdamage-1.0.2.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-tdfx-1.1.1.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-sisusb-0.7.1.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-aiptek-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-vga-4.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-calcomp-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/xrandr-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXrandr-1.1.0.2-r1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-mutouch-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-apm-1.0.1.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.0.4)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-i810-1.4.1.3)

```

WTF?!

----------

## UncleOwen

Du kannst nicht gleichzeitig altes und neues X installieren. Erst das alte runter, dann das neue rauf.

----------

## Finswimmer

Sorry, aber wie bist du Leet geworden?

Das heißt, dass die Xorg-Version <= 6.9 die xorg-7 Version blockt. Du kannst beide nicht gleichzeitig installiert  haben.

Also mach emerge -C xorg-x11 && emerge xorg-x11 

Tobi

----------

## mathes.s

Hi,

auf meinem Notebook konnte ich es auch gut installieren. Hatte nur ein Problem, das meine Tastatur nicht richtig erkannt wurde. Dies konnte ich aber durch Neuintstallation von xkeyboard-config beheben. Nun bin ich dabei meinen Desktop umzustellen und hier habe ich auch das Problem, das die Digest falsch sind. Habe auch gerade noch mal neu gesynct aber auch dies hat nichts gebracht.

mfg Mathes

----------

## UncleOwen

 *mathes.s wrote:*   

> das die Digest falsch sind.

 

Welches Paket? Bugzilla-Eintrag?

----------

## mathes.s

Bis,

jetzt fast alle aus x11-libs und x11-proto. Ich weiß nicht ob es so sinnvoll ist da jetzt für jedes einzelne Paket einen bug zuschreiben. Vorallem da ich mir die Pakete auch nicht gemerkt habe.

mfg Mathes

----------

## UncleOwen

 *mathes.s wrote:*   

> Vorallem da ich mir die Pakete auch nicht gemerkt habe.

 

Und wie soll das dann jemals gefixed werden? Du nimmst hier am testing teil, das beinhaltet IMHO auch eine _Verpflichtung_ Fehler mindestens zu melden.

----------

## mathes.s

Ok,

ich werde bei den jetzt verbleibenden Pakete die Namen aufschreiben. Bei den ersten hatte ich auch nicht gedacht das es ein so großes Problem ist, da die Installation auf dem Notebook ja ohne dieses Problem durchgelaufen ist. Daher dachte ich ok wird wohl wo anders dran liegen.

Liste wird dann so in ein/zwei Stunden fertig sein.

mfg Mathes

----------

## UncleOwen

Eventuell https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=127306 ?

----------

## mathes.s

Jupp,

den hatte ich auch gerade entdeckt. Denke werde mal die Liste wenn sie denn mal fertig ist da rein posten. 

mfg Mathes

----------

## smg

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Sorry, aber wie bist du Leet geworden?
> 
> Das heißt, dass die Xorg-Version <= 6.9 die xorg-7 Version blockt. Du kannst beide nicht gleichzeitig installiert  haben.
> 
> Also mach emerge -C xorg-x11 && emerge xorg-x11 
> ...

 

Dies habe ich schon probiert, deswegen poste ich auch im Forum.

Ich habe bereits ein emerge -C xorg-x11 durchgefuehrt.

```
stephan stephan # emerge -C xorg-x11

--- Couldn't find xorg-x11 to unmerge.

>>> unmerge: No packages selected for removal.
```

Soviel dazu.

----------

## Finswimmer

Ok, das konnte man aus deinem vorherigen Post nicht erkennen. Sorry.

Dann geh doch mal in /var/db/pkg/ rein, und schau, ob da noch irgendwelche Verweise auf xorg-x11 sind.

Wenn ja, dann lösch es mal raus.

Ansonsten kann es sein, dass die alte Version nicht richtig deinstalliert worden ist.

Also emerge =xorg-x11-6.9 und dann emerge -C xorg-x11...

Tobi

----------

## smg

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Ok, das konnte man aus deinem vorherigen Post nicht erkennen. Sorry.
> 
> Dann geh doch mal in /var/db/pkg/ rein, und schau, ob da noch irgendwelche Verweise auf xorg-x11 sind.
> 
> *schnipp*
> ...

 

Ja, also Überreste sind keine mehr da. Ich werde wohl nochmal die alte neu mergen und dann wie immer fortfahren, mal sehen ob es klappt.  :Smile: 

Bye.

----------

## UncleOwen

 *smg wrote:*   

>  *Finswimmer wrote:*   Sorry, aber wie bist du Leet geworden?
> 
> Das heißt, dass die Xorg-Version <= 6.9 die xorg-7 Version blockt. Du kannst beide nicht gleichzeitig installiert  haben.
> 
> Also mach emerge -C xorg-x11 && emerge xorg-x11 
> ...

 

Dann sag das doch... *grmpf*

Den interessanten Teil hast Du oben leider weggeschnitten. Irgendein Programm scheint noch die alte Version haben zu wollen. Welches, sieht man bei emerge -uDvpt world

----------

## misterjack

@smg: echo "virtual/x11 x11-base/xorg-x11" >> /etc/portage/profile/virtuals  :Wink: 

hatte das prob auch

----------

## UncleOwen

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> @smg: echo "virtual/x11 x11-base/xorg-x11" >> /etc/portage/profile/virtuals 

 

Und ich dachte, es haette sich inzwischen rumgesprochen, dass das nur ein uebler Hack ist - und eben keine Loesung  :Sad: 

----------

## smg

 *UncleOwen wrote:*   

>  *misterjack wrote:*   @smg: echo "virtual/x11 x11-base/xorg-x11" >> /etc/portage/profile/virtuals  
> 
> Und ich dachte, es haette sich inzwischen rumgesprochen, dass das nur ein uebler Hack ist - und eben keine Loesung 

 

Also sowas nicht durchführen, ja?

Bye.

----------

## TheCurse

Ganz genau, sowas nicht machen, lieber schauen, welche Pakete denn nun den alten xorg-x11 haben wollen (s.o.), die ebuilds anpassen, wie hier beschrieben und einen entsprechenden bug mit angepasstem ebuild bei bugs.gentoo.org melden.

Bye,

TheCurse

----------

## UncleOwen

Manchmal hilfts in dem Fall auch schon, die ~arch-Version von den Programm zu benutzen. Oftmals wird naemlich nur die neueste Version portiert.

----------

## sambatasse

 *Quote:*   

> Der englische Migrationsleitfaden ist hier zu finden -> http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/x/x11/modular-x-howto.xml 

 

Gibts das BITTE in Deutsch?

Für die ganzen normalen User wenns denn soweit ist.

Wenn das so komplex und umfagreich ist wäre das eine tolle Sache.

Danke

----------

## Strowi

hi,

vor ein paar Tagen hab ich auch mal den modularen Xorg ausprobiert... naja ich wollte ausprobieren..

Während 6.9 problemlos lief, verursacht 7.0 einfach nur einen black-screen und zwingt mich dazu den reset-schalter zu drücken...

Besitze einen amd64 + ati radeon pcie.

emerge läuft fein, danach ati-driver remerged (sonst meckert xorg) und dann ein startx -> crash ;(

Um hier nicht alles mit tausenden logfile-einträgen vollzuspammen, hab ich die mal hier hinterlegt:

make.conf

dmesg

Xorg.0-log

messages

und hier meine xorg.conf:

```

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   RgbPath      "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

#   ModulePath   "/usr/lib64/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/terminus/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/freefont/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/artwiz/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/local/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Speedo/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/encodings/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/util/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/sharefont/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/lfp-fix/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/unifont/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

#   Load  "record"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "extmod"

   SubSection "extmod"

      Option       "omit xfree86-dga"

   EndSubSection

   Load  "glx"

#   Load  "xtrap"

#   Load  "dri"

   Load  "type1"

   Load  "freetype"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

   Option       "Randr" "on"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

   Option       "CoreKeyboard"

   Option       "XkbRules" "xorg"

   Option       "XkbLayout" "de"

   Option       "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "PA19-2"

   VendorName   "Fujitsu-Siemens"

   ModelName    "PA19-2"

   HorizSync    30.0 - 82.0

   VertRefresh  56.0 - 76.0

EndSection

Section "Device"

    #Option                              "NoDDC"

# === Screen Management ===

# Note: When OpenGL Overlay is enabled, Video Overlay

#       will be disabled automatically

   Identifier  "x800xl"

   Driver      "fglrx"

   Option       "no_accel" "no"

   Option       "no_dri" "no"

   Option       "mtrr" "on" # disable DRI mtrr mapper, driver has its own code for mtrr

   Option       "DesktopSetup" "0x00000000"

   Option       "MonitorLayout" "AUTO, AUTO"

   Option       "IgnoreEDID" "off"

   Option       "HSync2" "unspecified"

   Option       "VRefresh2" "unspecified"

   Option       "ScreenOverlap" "0"

# === TV-out Management ===

   Option       "NoTV" "yes"

   Option       "TVStandard" "NTSC-M"

   Option       "TVHSizeAdj" "0"

   Option       "TVVSizeAdj" "0"

   Option       "TVHPosAdj" "0"

   Option       "TVVPosAdj" "0"

   Option       "TVHStartAdj" "0"

   Option       "TVColorAdj" "0"

   Option       "GammaCorrectionI" "0x06419064"

   Option       "GammaCorrectionII" "0x00000000"

# === OpenGL specific profiles/settings ===

   Option       "Capabilities" "0x00000000"

# === Video Overlay for the Xv extension ===

   Option       "VideoOverlay" "on"

# === OpenGL Overlay ===

   Option       "OpenGLOverlay" "off"

# === Center Mode (Laptops only) ===

   Option       "CenterMode" "off"

# === Pseudo Color Visuals (8-bit visuals) ===

   Option       "PseudoColorVisuals" "off"

# === QBS Management ===

   Option       "Stereo" "off"

   Option       "StereoSyncEnable" "1"

# === FSAA Management ===

   Option       "FSAAEnable" "no"

   Option       "FSAAScale" "1"

   Option       "FSAADisableGamma" "no"

   Option       "FSAACustomizeMSPos" "no"

   Option       "FSAAMSPosX0" "0.000000"

   Option       "FSAAMSPosY0" "0.000000"

   Option       "FSAAMSPosX1" "0.000000"

   Option       "FSAAMSPosY1" "0.000000"

   Option       "FSAAMSPosX2" "0.000000"

   Option       "FSAAMSPosY2" "0.000000"

   Option       "FSAAMSPosX3" "0.000000"

   Option       "FSAAMSPosY3" "0.000000"

   Option       "FSAAMSPosX4" "0.000000"

   Option       "FSAAMSPosY4" "0.000000"

   Option       "FSAAMSPosX5" "0.000000"

   Option       "FSAAMSPosY5" "0.000000"

# === Misc Options ===

   Option       "UseFastTLS" "0"

   Option       "BlockSignalsOnLock" "on"

   Option       "UseInternalAGPGART" "no"

   Option       "ForceGenericCPU" "no"

#    BusID "PCI:1:0:0"    # no device found at config time

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "x800xl"

   Monitor    "PA19-2"

   DefaultDepth     24

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     8

      Modes    "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     16

      Modes    "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

      Modes    "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

   Group        "video"

   Mode         0666

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

   Option "Composite" "Disable"

   Option "RENDER" "Disable"

EndSection

```

ich weiss leider nichtmal wo ich ansetzten könnte, ich finde keinen fehler in der config, schliesslich hat die auch vorher funktioniert (ok, modulepath musste raus).

Kann mir hier vllt. jemd. weiterhelfen?

vielen Dank schonmal!

----------

## TheCurse

Vielleicht liegt es an den Treibern für deine Grafikkarte... Versuch doch mal einen fallback, ich glaub vesa oder so konnte man bei praktisch jeder Grafikkarte nehmen. Musste vorher natürlich entsprechend in deine VIDEO_CARDS in der make.conf eintragen und ein emerge -uDN xorg-x11 machen.

Bye,

TheCurse

----------

## TheCurse

 *sambatasse wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Der englische Migrationsleitfaden ist hier zu finden -> http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/x/x11/modular-x-howto.xml  
> 
> Gibts das BITTE in Deutsch?
> 
> Für die ganzen normalen User wenns denn soweit ist.
> ...

 

Wenns denn soweit ist und das ganze in den stable tree rutscht, wird man den Artikel nicht auf Deutsch brauchen, hoffe ich. Und wenn man kein Englisch kann und ganz normaler User (also einer, der nicht testen will) ist sollte man auch besser bei stable bleiben (nicht bös gemeint!).

----------

## Strowi

TheCurse: Danke für den Tipp, vesa läuft partiell, denn zumindest beim beenden gibt's nen crash.

Desweiteren hab ich nochmal mit fglrx probiert, und rausgefunden, dass es wohl nicht wirklich ein hard-crash ist, sondern "nur" ein black-screen, der sich allerdings weder beenden noch auf die console wechseln lässt.

----------

## Bitspyer

Hmmm, irgendwie hab ich mir wohl das xorg geschrottet..... Gibt es eine möglichkeit xorg7 komplett zu deinstallieren? 

Ein 'emerge --unmerge xorg-x11' haut ja nicht wirklich viel weg.

Mein Problem ist, das X nicht mehr mit den ati-Treibern wohl will. Starte ich X ohne fglrx Support in der xorg.conf, startet X ohne Probleme.

Habe ich xorg.conf mit fglrx bekomme ich folgende Meldung

```

X Window System Version 7.0.0

Release Date: 21 December 2005

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 7.0

Build Operating System:Linux 2.6.16-gentoo-p4m i686

Current Operating System: Linux minas-morgul 2.6.16-gentoo-p4m #1 PREEMPT Fri Mar 24 13:59:13 CET 2006 i686

Build Date: 31 March 2006

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Fri Mar 31 13:48:04 2006

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

dlopen: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so: undefined symbol: drmGetLibVersion

(EE) Failed to load /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so

(EE) Failed to load module "dri" (loader failed, 7)

dlopen: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so: undefined symbol: glTexSubImage3D

(EE) Failed to load /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(EE) Failed to load module "glx" (loader failed, 7)

dlopen: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.so: undefined symbol: __glXActiveScreens

(EE) Failed to load /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.so

(EE) Failed to load module "fglrx" (loader failed, 7)

(EE) No drivers available.

```

Jetzt würde ich halt gerne X komplett neu installieren. Die ati-drivers hab ich schon mehrmals ohne Erfolg re-emerged...

----------

## Finswimmer

genlop -L gibt dir die zuletzt installierten Pakete aus.

Die nimmst du, und fügst sie in eine Textdatei ein:

emerge -C `cat Textdatei`

Oder nimm das hier:

http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/erlyRn88.html

Tobi

----------

## Strowi

hi,

hast du dri im kernel(als modul)? k.a. ob die fehler daher kommen...

Was das unmergen angeht... du musst wohl alle pakete rausschmeissen.

mach doch einfach mal ein 

```

emerge -pv =xorg-x11-6.8 # genau versionsnummer bitte nachgucken!

```

du solltest ne ziemlich lange liste mit paketen bekommen die's blocken, die müssen alle raus, vllt kannst du dazu die liste vom engl. howt nutzen!

sowas wie

```

cat liste|xargs emerge -Cp

```

alles ohne Gewähr, ich hab das auch am WE vor mir..

----------

## Bitspyer

ich hatte xorg7 ja schon drauf... nur jetzt isses mir weg gebrochen...  :Sad: 

dri ist deaktiviert

----------

## Tinitus

Xorg 7 und Transparenz unter KDE

Hallo,

leider funktioniert die Transparenz unter KDE 3.5.2 und xorg 7 nicht.

Wie müssen die USE Flags sein

bekomme nur folgenden Fehler:

Die Unterstützung für den Alpha-Kanal ist nicht vorhanden.

Vergewissern Sie sich, dass Sie Xorg ≥ 6.8 und den mit kwin ausgelieferten kompmgr installiert haben.

Überprüfen Sie bitte auch, ob in Ihrer XConfig (e.g. /etc/X11/xorg.conf) die folgenden Einträge vorhanden sind:

Section "Extensions"

Option "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection

Und, wenn Ihre Grafikkarte hardwarebeschleunigte Xrender-Unterstützung (hauptsächlich nVidia-Karten) besitzt:

Option "RenderAccel" "true"

In Section "Device"

Bis auf kompmgr ist alles installiert..

G. R.

----------

## mathes.s

Hi,

du bruachst als USEflag noch xcomposite. Dann musst du kwin und den kicker neu kompilieren und dann gehts.

mfg Mathes

----------

## TheDarkListener

ich würde gerne den offiziellen ati Treiber installieren, da mit dem DRI immer auf anhieb funktioniert hat.

Hat das jemand schon in xorg7 geschafft oder weiß wie mans machen könnte ?

cya tdl

----------

## Bitspyer

Nochmal zu meinem Problem....

Ich habe mit LDFLAGS experimentiert...    :Embarassed: 

Ich hab ja fast die Befürchtung, das es daran liegt ....

[UPDATE]

OK, es lag an den LDFLAGS. Entweder zu aggressiv gesetzt, keinen Schimmer....Hab jetzt erstmal komplett ohne LDFLAGS kompiliert und da hat es dann auch mit dem ati-Treiber geklappt.

Also merke: xorg-x11 != LDFLAG

----------

## psycco

[solved]   :Laughing: Last edited by psycco on Tue Apr 18, 2006 6:19 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fryshorts

hallo,

ich benutze den evdev-treiber für die tastatur und leider ist mir noch keine möglichkeit untergekommen, wie man dabei eine deutsche tastaturbelegung einstellen kann, daher hab ich mir ne .xmodmap geschrieben.

es sollten eigentlich alle tasten auf einer standard-tastatur funktionieren, bis auf das euro-zeichen, und die windows-taste.

vielleicht hilft das ja dem ein oder anderem weiter  :Smile: 

```

keycode   8 =

keycode   9 = Escape

keycode  10 = 1 exclam

keycode  11 = 2 quotedbl twosuperior

keycode  12 = 3 section threesuperior

keycode  13 = 4 dollar

keycode  14 = 5 percent

keycode  15 = 6 ampersand

keycode  16 = 7 slash braceleft

keycode  17 = 8 parenleft bracketleft

keycode  18 = 9 parenright bracketright

keycode  19 = 0 equal braceright

keycode  20 = ssharp question backslash

keycode  21 = acute grave

keycode  22 = BackSpace

keycode  23 = Tab ISO_Left_Tab

keycode  24 = q Q at

keycode  25 = W

keycode  26 = e E

keycode  27 = R

keycode  28 = T

keycode  29 = Z

keycode  30 = U

keycode  31 = I

keycode  32 = O

keycode  33 = P

keycode  34 = udiaeresis Udiaeresis

keycode  35 = plus asterisk asciitilde

keycode  36 = Return

keycode  37 = Control_L

keycode  38 = A

keycode  39 = S

keycode  40 = D

keycode  41 = F

keycode  42 = G

keycode  43 = H

keycode  44 = J

keycode  45 = K

keycode  46 = L

keycode  47 = odiaeresis Odiaeresis

keycode  48 = adiaeresis Adiaeresis

keycode  49 = asciicircum degree

keycode  50 = Shift_L

keycode  51 = numbersign apostrophe

keycode  52 = Y

keycode  53 = X

keycode  54 = C

keycode  55 = V

keycode  56 = B

keycode  57 = N

keycode  58 = m M mu

keycode  59 = comma semicolon

keycode  60 = period colon

keycode  61 = minus underscore

keycode  62 = Shift_R

keycode  63 = KP_Multiply

keycode  64 = Alt_L Meta_L

keycode  65 = space

keycode  66 = Caps_Lock

keycode  67 = F1

keycode  68 = F2

keycode  69 = F3

keycode  70 = F4

keycode  71 = F5

keycode  72 = F6

keycode  73 = F7

keycode  74 = F8

keycode  75 = F9

keycode  76 = F10

keycode  77 = Num_Lock

keycode  78 = Scroll_Lock

keycode  79 = KP_Home KP_7

keycode  80 = KP_Up KP_8

keycode  81 = KP_Prior KP_9

keycode  82 = KP_Subtract

keycode  83 = KP_Left KP_4

keycode  84 = KP_Begin KP_5

keycode  85 = KP_Right KP_6

keycode  86 = KP_Add

keycode  87 = KP_End KP_1

keycode  88 = KP_Down KP_2

keycode  89 = KP_Next KP_3

keycode  90 = KP_Insert KP_0

keycode  91 = KP_Delete KP_Decimal

keycode  92 =

keycode  93 = F13

keycode  94 = less greater bar

keycode  95 = F11

keycode  96 = F12

keycode  97 = F14

keycode  98 = F15

keycode  99 = F16

keycode 100 = F17

keycode 101 = F18

keycode 102 = F19

keycode 103 = F20

keycode 104 = KP_Enter

keycode 105 = Control_R

keycode 106 = KP_Divide

keycode 107 = Print Sys_Req

keycode 108 = Mode_switch Alt_R Meta_R

keycode 109 =

keycode 110 = Home

keycode 111 = Up

keycode 112 = Prior

keycode 113 = Left

keycode 114 = Right

keycode 115 = End

keycode 116 = Down

keycode 117 = Next

keycode 118 = Insert

keycode 119 = Delete

keycode 120 =

keycode 121 =

keycode 122 =

keycode 123 =

keycode 124 =

keycode 125 =

keycode 126 = KP_Equal

keycode 127 =

keycode 128 =

keycode 129 = F21

keycode 130 = F22

keycode 131 = F23

keycode 132 = F24

keycode 133 = Mode_switch

keycode 134 = Meta_L

keycode 135 = Meta_R

keycode 136 = Multi_key

add Control = Control_L

add Shift = Shift_L

add Lock = Caps_Lock

add Mod1 = Alt_L

add Mod3 = Mode_switch

add Control = Control_R

add Shift = Shift_R

add Mod3 = Scroll_Lock

add Mod2 = Num_Lock

```

----------

## mv

 *Bitspyer wrote:*   

> Nochmal zu meinem Problem....
> 
> OK, es lag an den LDFLAGS. Entweder zu aggressiv gesetzt, keinen Schimmer....Hab jetzt erstmal komplett ohne LDFLAGS kompiliert und da hat es dann auch mit dem ati-Treiber geklappt.
> 
> Also merke: xorg-x11 != LDFLAG

 

Ja, X mag nicht einmal starten, wenn LD_BIND_NOW=1 gesetzt ist.

Also insbesondere muss man wohl auf -Wl,z,now in den LDFLAGS verzichten -

was vielleicht eine Sicherheitslücke darstellen kann.   :Question: 

(Bei mir hat es gereicht,  die LDFLAGS für xorg-server sowie für

xf86-{input,video}-*  wegzulassen).

----------

## thomasmue

Hi,

ich habe 2 Gentoo Maschinen, nix besonderes, fast alles stable.

Auf dem Notebook (Dell Latitude D 505) lauft Xorg 7 mit dem Intel Treiber prima

Auf dem PC (Athlon XP 1800, 512 MB, Radeon 8500 QL, ATI-Drivers) hängt Xorg 7 nach wenigen Sekunden bzw wenigen Mausbewegungen.ehr interessant ...

Thomas

----------

## Finswimmer

```
[08:56:33]|[tobi@tobi-rechner]|~$ glxgears

1558 frames in 6.0 seconds = 261.747 FPS

908 frames in 5.0 seconds = 180.353 FPS

1143 frames in 5.5 seconds = 208.132 FPS

1143 frames in 5.2 seconds = 221.863 FPS

```

Ich nutze die nv Treiber, denn nvidia geht aus irgendeinem Grund nicht.

Schaffe ich es trotzdem, dass ich die 3D Unterstützung, oder welche auch immer das ist, wieder aktivieren kann?

Use-Flag ist +dri und -3dfx, sonst startet bei mir gar nix.

Tobi

----------

## firefly

bei mir läuft xorg-7 mit den nvidia-treibern ohne probleme und seit version 1.0-8756 funktioniert nun auch suspend to disk mit laufenden X problemlos:)

ach ja ich habe eine Geforce 4 GO 32M

----------

## slick

Thread unsticky gesetzt

----------

